# Shop Storage Solutions



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

Some time back, I was whining about the lack of a dedicated space, or forum for solutions people have used to address storing tools, equipment, accessories and materials in their shops. Ben suggested starting a thread here.

Following his lead, I'll get things going with a couple offerings. For example, I was limited in the area I had available for layout items, like templates (triangles, curves, etc.), tapes, rulers and yard sticks, squares and so on.

Initially, I had tossed things on a 4' x 8' area. By adding swinging panels, I was able to increase 16 square feet to 64 square feet, not including the usable space between each panel, which adds about 18 more square feet.

The 2'x4' panels are from garbage plywood used for spacers on pallets, which I used to sandwich half inch square pieces of wood running along the edges, top, bottom and a couple in the middle. To those, I added a couple short pieces to build it out in the corners, where the pivot holes are drilled.

Once assembled, I drill holes about 1/2" in from the edges of the top and bottom on one side. The bottom one gets a dowel glued in and the top one can be added and removed, to allow the panels to be installed and moved around.

For the wall mounts, I use the angle iron sold at a big box and that has holes drilled in it. The dowels mentioned in the previous paragraph just fit through the holes.

Since my panels are four feet tall, I set the mounts on a wall, horizontally, parallel to each other, about 48-1/8" apart.

I put the glued dowel through a hole in the bottom mount and, with the panel plumb, push it under the upper angle iron mount, then drop another short dowel through the hole [lined with the one I just slipped the bottom into] and into the top hole.

The panel will now pivot and tools can be mounted on it.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

I got tired of trying to find one of the several pairs of safety, prescription or magnifying glasses I have in the shop, to decided to play. This is the result of that play (I posted this, previously, at http://lumberjocks.com/projects/172954, but it belongs here, soooo).


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

I have several straight edges and long levels that were a problem to store, until I built these. They're in the category of overkill, but I wanted them to be stout enough to take hits from 2x's or whatever.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

I couldn't count the times I was well into a cut and wished I had a push device. To solve the problem, I make a ceiling suspended storage for an array of push shoes and sticks, as well other items.

Now, if I forget a push device, I just reach up for the one I need for the thickness and width of the wood.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

Of course, the post above applies to solutions for storing pens, pencils, awls and scribing knives too.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

Storing bandsaw blades is a pain. I'd tried several designs, but they required using too much material and, themselves, used too much room. Too, some didn't allow for growth, such as adding a riser block, or even buying a second bandsaw.

To solve my storage problem, I came up with this simple method.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

My drill bit collection seems to just grow and grow. To store them where I could find them easily and see what was available, I took this approach.

I built the graduated box at an angle, and put a lip on the bottom, so the bits would not fall off it just setting on lip. I added a couple of the cheap tape magnets, which have enough holding force, when combined with the angle of the storage-display, to hold bits in place.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

Like most, I find space in my shop to be at a premium. I have a small cabinet I keep several circular saws in, along with my saber saw, some blades, a Twin Cutter and so on. Storing the electric chain saw was more complicated, but by using this simple block and mounting it to the side of the cabinet allowed me to store it out of the way, but with other saws.


----------



## fly2low (Feb 19, 2018)

There are some great ideas here
Plagerism will be exercised


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

> There are some great ideas here
> Plagerism will be exercised
> 
> - fly2low


----------



## them700project (Aug 12, 2015)

I find myself building more and more drawers to dump stuff in


----------



## PPBart (Nov 12, 2018)

I had drill bits stored in several places, never knew what size or how many. I saw a similar bit tray on YouTube, made this one to fit a drawer in the drill press stand…


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

Wow, some great ideas and innovations! Thanks for taking the time to show us!
I have been working on organization in my shop for years, I'll try and take some photos soon….


----------



## MSquared (Aug 20, 2018)

*Kelly*: Thank you for starting this thread! Missed it at the beginning, but I'll be watching very closely. Like many, my work spaces are very small and storage is critical. Looking forward to more great ideas from LJ'ers. Please folks,* keep it going!*.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

This one is gold - need to run it up against my wall mount version.



> I had drill bits stored in several places, never knew what size or how many. I saw a similar bit tray on YouTube, made this one to fit a drawer in the drill press stand…
> 
> - PPBart


----------



## Just_Iain (Apr 5, 2017)

> *Kelly*: Thank you for starting this thread! Missed it at the beginning, but I ll be watching very closely. Like many, my work spaces are very small and storage is critical. Looking forward to more great ideas from LJ ers. Please folks,* keep it going!*.
> 
> - MSquared


I totally agree!!! Great Idea.


----------



## MSquared (Aug 20, 2018)

I know there just have to be some more great ideas out there among y'all! Of course, individual situations bring individual solutions…. curious….


----------



## Davevand (Feb 10, 2016)

I have been removing the open stands under my tools and building a closed stand with casters and drawers



















I have done this to both of my bandsaws, drum sander, sanding center and router table so far.
Also nice to have all the perifinalia with each machine rather than hunting all over the shop for it.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

Quick way to double [or better] the space, Davevand.


----------

